# Broadband (again!)



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

About 18 months ago, I left NTL broadband and got a BT phone line installed so I had a wider choice of ISP's to choose from. I chose Pipex internet and haven't really had any problems with them. However, I'm in the process of trying to upgrade my speed to 2MB but they say that the BT line can't support speeds of over 1MB. I phoned BT and they said that it's all down to my ISP, not them.

I'd believe them but as a mate of mine has 2MB broadband and lives further away from the same exchange as me then I don't know what to think. Pipex says it's BT's fault and BT says it's Pipex's fault although if I'm paying a higher rate for a faster speed then I suppose it's not in Pipex's interest to fob me off. I doubt that threatening to leave BT would have any effect.

Anyone else had similar frustrations?


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Running_man said:


> About 18 months ago, I left NTL broadband and got a BT phone line installed so I had a wider choice of ISP's to choose from. I chose Pipex internet and haven't really had any problems with them. However, I'm in the process of trying to upgrade my speed to 2MB but they say that the BT line can't support speeds of over 1MB. I phoned BT and they said that it's all down to my ISP, not them.
> 
> I'd believe them but as a mate of mine has 2MB broadband and lives further away from the same exchange as me then I don't know what to think. Pipex says it's BT's fault and BT says it's Pipex's fault although if I'm paying a higher rate for a faster speed then I suppose it's not in Pipex's interest to fob me off. I doubt that threatening to leave BT would have any effect.
> 
> Anyone else had similar frustrations?


A friend is on BT and had similar problems - seems BT were sharing part of the line between himself and his neighbour (not a shared line as such but something on the line that kept signals separate) and the gadgetry they used effectively limited his access speed. When told both wanted full broadband access BT fixed the line(s).

Julian L


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Julian Latham said:


> A friend is on BT and had similar problems - seems BT were sharing part of the line between himself and his neighbour (not a shared line as such but something on the line that kept signals separate) and the gadgetry they used effectively limited his access speed. When told both wanted full broadband access BT fixed the line(s).
> 
> Julian L


Now that's interesting to know - my neighbour is with BT Broadband. I'll ask him about his connection.

Cheers,

Andrew.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I used to have 2Mb BB with BT, so must work.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> A friend is on BT and had similar problems - seems BT were sharing part of the line between himself and his neighbour (not a shared line as such but something on the line that kept signals separate) and the gadgetry they used effectively limited his access speed.


This would probably be the dreaded WB700 system. It effectively converts a single pair of wires into a "carrier" and "audio" pair, hence 2 subscribers share (at the same time, unlike the old "party" lines where only one could use the line at a time).

These were quite effective when only speech services were involved........I am surprised that anyone would get much of an internet service on WB700.

As an ex BT engineer who spent most of my working life on exchange systems, I installed many, many WB700 systems, and disliked them thoroughly!

Roger


----------



## mrsraketakat (Jun 13, 2004)

Running_man said:


> About 18 months ago, I left NTL broadband and got a BT phone line installed so I had a wider choice of ISP's to choose from. I chose Pipex internet and haven't really had any problems with them. However, I'm in the process of trying to upgrade my speed to 2MB but they say that the BT line can't support speeds of over 1MB. I phoned BT and they said that it's all down to my ISP, not them.
> 
> I'd believe them but as a mate of mine has 2MB broadband and lives further away from the same exchange as me then I don't know what to think. Pipex says it's BT's fault and BT says it's Pipex's fault although if I'm paying a higher rate for a faster speed then I suppose it's not in Pipex's interest to fob me off. I doubt that threatening to leave BT would have any effect.
> 
> Anyone else had similar frustrations?


If you go onto bt.com, there is a broadband availability checker, which will tell you the line speed available for your line. If there is no data on your phone number you can use your postcode, which is not as accurate, but will give you an idea.

The speed available depends on various issues, such as whether the exchange has been upgraded to support the higher speeds, if your mate can only get 2MG and his line comes from the same exchange it may be that this has not yet happened. Also the length of the line can affect the speed available, and not all lines follow a logical route from the exchange. I would advise you to register your interest in up to 8MG broadband on the bt website and encourage all your neighbours to do the same. The more people in an area who register interest the more likely bt is to get off its arse and uprade the exchange sooner rather than later.

Can I interest you in bt broadband? My bonus could do with a boost!


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

mrsraketakat said:


> If you go onto bt.com, there is a broadband availability checker, which will tell you the line speed available for your line. If there is no data on your phone number you can use your postcode, which is not as accurate, but will give you an idea.
> 
> The speed available depends on various issues, such as whether the exchange has been upgraded to support the higher speeds, if your mate can only get 2MG and his line comes from the same exchange it may be that this has not yet happened. Also the length of the line can affect the speed available, and not all lines follow a logical route from the exchange. I would advise you to register your interest in up to 8MG broadband on the bt website and encourage all your neighbours to do the same. The more people in an area who register interest the more likely bt is to get off its arse and uprade the exchange sooner rather than later.
> 
> Can I interest you in bt broadband? My bonus could do with a boost!


I did all the checks prior to the upgrade request and the site says I can get up to 3MB so either BT or Pipex are wrong. My mate lives further away from the exchange than I do so I'm basing my assumptions on that fact.

I'll probably go with BT Broadband as the package I want is cheaper than Pipex's and Pipex use BT's lines. However, I'll only do so if they can GUARANTEE that my line will get 3MB before I sign up to a 12 month contract. Do you want the comission?

Andrew.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> My mate lives further away from the exchange than I do so I'm basing my assumptions on that fact.


This can be misleading.....cable layouts do not always route the way you might expect them to....there are many, many examples of folk who live within a stones-throw of the exchange, but whose cable may well route through the next village before it arrives at the home...the reasons for this are many and varied....don,t take radial distance as a guide...that can lead to much anguish!!

Roger


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Roger said:


> This can be misleading.....cable layouts do not always route the way you might expect them to....there are many, many examples of folk who live within a stones-throw of the exchange, but whose cable may well route through the next village before it arrives at the home...the reasons for this are many and varied....don,t take radial distance as a guide...that can lead to much anguish!!
> 
> Roger


Cheers for that Roger, I spoke to BT on the strength of your reply and they said that if I signed up to them they could add equipment to my line at the exchange to bump my speed up to 3MB give or take. They also said that my ISP could do that if they wanted to keep me. It'll be interesting to hear what Pipex have to say when I tell them I'm thinking of firing them off. I read somewhere else on this section of the forum that Pipex only try to help you if you threaten to leave.

Andrew.


----------

